# Cloudy Bay Wide 21.7.06



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi guys, the conditions were amazing for down here today, no swell and like glass. This is very rare for the Southern Ocean. I had a suss at the SST charts and saw that the water temp was still 12.6 which is an ideal water temp for Southern Bluefin. I made the decision to drive an hour south to the bottom of Bruny for a lash out of Cloudy.

I had little trouble launching from this world renowned surfing beach today. The waves were under a metre and there wasn't much of a shore break. After getting through the break I stopped and got my gear out of the front hatch. I made the decision to troll a Rapala CD18. I fed it out on 10kg and started trolling towards the horizon.

I had been paddling for around 1/2 an hour when I found a top looking current/scum line. I trolled along it for another hour and a half without turning a reel although the current line was full of small baitfish. I turned around and headed back to the beach. After another 2 or so hours of trolling I left the current line and headed back the last kilometre or so to shore.

I had been confident all day as the water looked perfect. It just goes to show that even when everything looks good you are not guaranteed of a hookup. I put my gear back into the front hatch and had no issues getting into shore through the surf. I had a top day and a really enjoyable paddle even though I didn't turn a reel. Here is a photo of the conditions. You can see how perfect it looks.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Gee Scott, you're not mucking around with small lures are you. Conditions looked great, shame about the fish. Wanna know what its like in the office?


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Great spot Scott, been down there a couple of times with my son. Never wet a line though  
Cheers
Duncan


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks for your comments guys. I had a top day although a sleigh ride from a Bluefin would have made it perfect. Given that a SBT is one of my big ambitions from a yak I guess if it came too easy it wouldn't be any where near as satisfying. As the old saying goes, I gotta in it to win it so I will continue to have a lash until I have a win.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Scott

As you say that was great looking water.

When fishing offshore on the NSW mid north coast and found a current line we checked which side was the hotter water, and that became our troll side of preference.

In those colder waters do the same principles apply or is the temp much the same all over down there


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi Scott, awsome looking water there. Mate where exactly is bruni Island. i can't find it on the map.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Mick, I have included a map detailing where Bruny is. Apart from a small island called Pedra Blanca, home of the wandering albatross and huge bluefin, nothing between Bruny and Antarctica.

Bruny is roughly the size of Singapore and is separated by a narrow isthmus. The North half where I live has a permanent population of around 50 and the Southern half a permanent population of around 500.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Amazing looking conditions Scotty, no need for sea sickness pills in that sort of water. Looking forward to seeing a pic of your prowler poking out from under a huge Southern Blue.


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Yes, fantastic stuff. I reckon youll get one soon.
Cheers


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks Scott,

Looks an amazing place.


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Good report Scott. The best spot to catch a SBT in South Aus is around the tuna cages in Pt Lincoln - but there are tooooo many bities in that area to even contemplate something like that from a yak. 
I too have a P15 but have no idea on how I would attempt to open or close the front hatch whilst on the water - do you have any hints on this?


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Yesterday was a nice day to be out Scott, shame about no fish though.

Would have love to have read about landing one of those 100 kg SBTs the boat have been landing down that way. Best of luck with the SBTs in the future.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks again for your comments guys. I will eventually get one. If I don't get one next season I will hire a charter boat to take me out to where they are and then keep close in case I get a major sleigh ride and end up too far offshore to paddle home. I will release it when/if I ever get one but as previously mentioned, something I very much want to do.

Fisher, mate it is as easy as to access the front hatch on the water. You can either go sidesaddle up to the front but I prefer to straddle the yak with my feet hanging over. Have a bit of a practice in calm water, you will amaze yourself at how easy it is.

Blaen, mate forget a 100kg fish, it would tow me to NZ. I would be happy with one around the 20-30kg. This would give me a good workout on 10kg tackle.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Nice one. Now I know where Bruny Island is.


----------

